# Bino system harness thingamajig



## GeauxLSU (Sep 9, 2004)

Is that thing worth the money?  I had one in my hand to buy today at BPS and double clutched and put it back.  Just not sure.  I had the binos flopping all around when I'm walking through the woods, especially since I normally have a call or camera or something else around my neck but I just wasn't sure if they really work?  Do they stay secure and are you able to lift the binos to viewing position without a lot of 'resistance' from the harness?
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 10, 2004)

It is worth the money.  I use my Binoculars a lot more now.


----------



## ramblinrack (Sep 10, 2004)

i have some geaux and like them. bino-buddy i believe. they hold them securley to your chest and help to lessen the felt weight of heavier binos.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 10, 2004)

Worth every dime Phil.  get them and dont look back.

jim


----------



## TJay (Sep 10, 2004)

I have one too and it's a great product.  Just wish I'd have thought of it first.


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 10, 2004)

Don't leave home without mine!

ML


----------



## Trizey (Sep 10, 2004)

Listen to everyone, they ARE great!


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 10, 2004)

All right so y'all aren't being clear.  Do you guys like them or not?     
Well now I obviously regret not getting them and I don't think I can get over there before heading to camp.  
OK, do you feel any resistance when lifting your binos up to view through them and do you wear them over or under your outer layer/coat?  
TIA
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Scouter (Sep 10, 2004)

Well worth the money.  I bought my first pair last year for a hunt in Texas.  Since then have bought 3 other pair as gifts.  They keep your binoculars close to your chest and they do not bounce or flop around when walking thru the woods or to your stand.  There is a little resistance when moving them to your face. There is a little pressure on your face, but it helps in keeping them steady.   
Just go back and get them.   You will be glad you did.


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Sep 10, 2004)

*bino-buddies*

Use mine every time I hunt. Great product.  

GSH


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 10, 2004)

Scouter said:
			
		

> Since then have bought 3 other pair as gifts.


My birthday was in July?!?   
All right, I'll go buy a pair already!     
Thanks for the feedback guys.  I'm guessing I may be able to use it for other things as well, like a video camera??... 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jeff Raines (Sep 11, 2004)

Unless you have some really big binocs,you won't even notice the weight.Unlike when they're hanging around your neck


----------



## dave (Sep 11, 2004)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> Is that thing worth the money?  I had one in my hand to buy today at BPS and double clutched and put it back.  Just not sure.  I had the binos flopping all around when I'm walking through the woods, especially since I normally have a call or camera or something else around my neck but I just wasn't sure if they really work?  Do they stay secure and are you able to lift the binos to viewing position without a lot of 'resistance' from the harness?
> TIA
> Hunt/fish safely,
> Phil



It's so worth the money, I wear a large pair of binos and after a few minutes I have forgot they were on. Best $14.96 I ever spent at Wal-Mart.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 12, 2004)

*Crooked Horn - Wal-Mart*

Bought it and just rigged it up.  VERY nice!  
Thanks for the tip Dave!    
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Michael Lee (Sep 14, 2004)

Here is a link:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=18415&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

ML


----------



## tenfootall (Sep 22, 2004)

The resistance you seem to be worried aboutis there but it actually helps to steady the glasses. This is one of the very few gagedts I have bought in several years and about the only one out of the few that I didnt return. They work. I am surprised they dont charge $50 for them cause they do work.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Sep 22, 2004)

If you hunt from a portable stand, they are an absolute must.  I now hunt from a tower stand and have a place to hold my binoculars.  The first time I spooked a deer when my binoculars with the regular strap slipped down and clanked on my rifle, is what got me interested in the bino system.  Plus they are way more comfortable than the regular straps.


----------



## Dub (Jan 26, 2006)

Picked up a Crooked Horn Outfitters bino harness from WalMart this season for well under $20.

It was worth every dime.  They stay of your way....even while drawing a bow.  They are loads more comfortable than having something strapped around your neck (can't stand that).


----------

